# Wrapping cost



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Anyone got their car wrapped? Looking for ball park idea of costs and if anyone can recommend anywhere decent in Scotland


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

self done awhile back (since resprayed) .About 200 for ebay materials.
Better quality,like 3M vinyls maybe 500. Professional doings 1500-3000 ,similar to a respray maybe a bit less .
It wont last as well as paintwork,its not like you can give it a good claybar  .
Done well 3-4 years maybe.
V6rul still has his wrapped, I think. I havent seen many others on here with a full wrap.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Had mine wrapped for about 5 years now and still looks good.
Ive had a few panels replaced over the years with spare vinyl i had.
Cost me £1800 supply and wrap with 10 metres spare.
Was a high end vinyl.
Wears well and gets jet washed regularly.
You can wax as well.


Steve


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

That looks stunning!! Thank for the info guys, didn't realise the costs involved and the potential lifespan


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

A rough starting price is £1000, though the tight curves of the TT will make it a bit more difficult adding a bit more. Then obviously your choice in vinyl, colour effect etc. Then if you want door shuts and returns to match too its more.

A well done wrap using quality vinyl should last 5-7 years, under normal usage. Decent vinyl can also be treated like paint, can be clayed, de tar, and some even a machine polish though it may remove some scratches/swirls but not them all, a machine polish will have more effect on paint compared to the vinyl, but can improve the vinyl some what.

Also any damaged areas on the car previous to the wrap deep scratches, chips, rust etc will show up 10x more on the wrap.


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

I just remembered, there was one guy on here last year sometime who got his tt done in some chameleon finish,it may have been plastidip type. He had it done in Green originally, then got a blue type flip flop effect .
Looked striking for sure .
Sorry I dont have the thread link.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Its actually for my mums mk1, had it 14 years now but rust on one wing, few scratches some quite deep but she just loves the car.

My dads been talking her into going for something newer but her hearts still with the TT. Don't know if its worth an expensive respray or spending big money on a wrap to tidy it up. When I say worth it I mean to and old woman that drives 2k a year and wouldn't be looking for/expecting a show car like some of the crackers seen on here.

I don't keep up to date with mk1 prices but can anyone give me a ballpark as to what the car would be worth?

52 plate with TT in the license plate (doubt that makes any dif)
Moro blue 180 quattro
Needs a wing or professional respray
Scratches few panels quite deep others probably machine polish out, no real dings
alloys need refurbed
67k miles 
fsh 
2 owners 1 being my oap mum who has had it from near new it genuinely hasn't been driven hard ever, unless I had a shot 
hand made stainless steel exhaust, lifetime warranty 
new clutch and master cylinder couple of years back, likely under 3k miles ago
dashpod done
all mots etc

work needing done

haldex change is due
cam belt last done about 5 years and 15k miles ago
lambada sensor showing on vcds scan

That's pretty much it, I think she should get a wrap/re paint, wheels done and keep it. My dad thinks she should trade it in. I wouldn't want to trade it in as despite its rough (ish) bodywork I would have thought a 2 owner, not rattled TT would be quite sought after to someone who has time/knowledge to tidy up the bodywork.

I had seen someone in Glasgow quoting wraps from £650 on reading the above advice I guess that will either be rough or just for certain panels.


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

im not too well up on uk prices .
Btw the rough costs I quoted were in euros (my bad) .
The value of the mk1..milage is good for the year.. but all you have to do is check autotrader or classifieds for value and knock 20-30% off the asking price.
For a car that isnt totally clean and not a 225, much less a qs you wont be getting knocked over in the rush of enthusiasts hoping to clean it up  
Its possible the £650 is a full wrap ,quality.I dunno
Theres 2 things on that.
prep you wouldnt have to go painting up, just rustproof n fill.
IF you got a textured wrap such as brushed steel/graphite/aluminium effect, That does in my experience cover minor imperfections,laquer peeling it covers it,small scratches,it covers them n so on .Gloss/untextured wrap no.
You still have to prepare the surface .
The more decent diy prep you DIY, same as painting,the cheaper itll be.

Depends how much your Mom wants to keep the car really .


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

I tried to talk her into a mk2, sacrilege I know  funny thing is she hates my mk2, it looks bigger apparently. Last night I take her to audi, gets out the car sees a mk2 BE and goes oooo I like that!!! I said that's the same shape as mine, has same bumpers etc but she was having none of it :lol:

I know her car wouldn't be worth much just trying to work out if its worth £500 1k or even 2k, guess the advantage is the miles and never having a hard life. Downside its a 180.

Maybe I will get a das6 try take some of the scratches out, maybe pick up a new wing. She really doesn't think there is a car on the road that matches the mk1 for looks. I am going to tell her to join up here


----------



## gotmashed (Mar 27, 2017)

V6RUL said:


> Had mine wrapped for about 5 years now and still looks good.
> Ive had a few panels replaced over the years with spare vinyl i had.
> Cost me £1800 supply and wrap with 10 metres spare.
> Was a high end vinyl.
> ...


What front bumper is that ?


----------



## graham_TT (Feb 27, 2017)

i wouldent wrap no car it would sooner pay a little extra and get it painted no worries of it peeling of then.


----------



## BadNun (Mar 11, 2016)

I got a quote a few weeks ago. £1600 for a roadster........£650 in my opinion will look like John Merrick wrapped it.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

gotmashed said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > Had mine wrapped for about 5 years now and still looks good.
> ...


Its a Rieger front bumper and OEM S8 Grille.
The TTShop are stockists..http://www.thettshop.com/exterior.asp?c ... talog=3093
You can have headlight washers or without.
Steve


----------



## 0utdoor_funguy (Nov 27, 2016)

bhoy78 said:


> Anyone got their car wrapped? Looking for ball park idea of costs and if anyone can recommend anywhere decent in Scotland


Ask help from the veteran installers, why not visit http://www.gatorwraps.com and request for a quote. I believe they have installers for a vinyl wrap in all major cities.


----------

